# Abwärme Problem



## sviraci (5. Juni 2019)

*Abwärme Problem*

Hi Leute

Ich habe in meinem PC eine 1080 TI von Gigabyte (AORUS GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G ). Die Funktioniert auch super und ich bin auch zufrieden damit. Die Kühler leisten super arbeit und genau das ist mein Problem. In dem Raum in dem der PC steht, entsteht eine mega abwärme. Ist der PC unter dem Tisch dann heizt es von unten extrem beim Gamen und auf dem Tisch halt einfach von der Seite. Also sobald es wärmer ist (gestern war es z. Bsp. 30 Grad bei uns) dann kann man nur kurz Gamen und der Raum in dem der PC steht ist schon mega heiss. 

Was kann man dagegen machen? Kann man eine Wasserkühlung nachrüsten oder am Gehäuse etwas "modifizieren" ? Am liebsten hätte ich ihn sowieso im Wohnzimmer am TV aber da der TV ja keine echte 144hz hat etc. ist das keine Option. 

Grüsse


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2019)

Nachdem du die Wärme aus dem PC erfolgreich raus transportierst, wäre der nächste sinnvolle Schritt, die Wärme aus dem Zimmer raus zu transportieren (Durchzug, Ventilatoren, Klimaanlage oä)


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2019)

Eine Wasserkühlung bringt da auch nichts, denn die Wärme, die vom PC aus entsteht, ist ja die gleiche. Er zieht zB 300 Watt, also entsteht auch entsprechend viel Wärme, egal welche Kühlung Du verwendest. Die Wärme wird per WaKü lediglich schneller ein Stück weit weg von den Bauteilen in die Radiatoren geführt, so dass die Gefahr, dass Bauteile überhitzen, kleiner wird. Und da man, wenn man besonders große Radiatoren nimmt, dann zB 6 langsame statt 3 normale Lüfter verwenden kann, wird es nebenbei auch noch leiser.

Du hast da keine andere Wahl als im Raum für mehr frische Luft zu sorgen, anders geht es nicht. Ggf. macht es Sinn, damit sich die Luft besser verteilt, dass der PC nicht unten "eingepfercht" steht, sondern mehr Luft um sich herum hat.


----------

